# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Gripa i dojenje

## Suzyem123

Danas treci dan...osjecam se kao da cu umrijeti...temp, preznojavanje, drhtavica...uz to dojim bebu od 2 i pol mj...za sada je on ok, nema nikakvih simptoma, sto me cudi, jer su svi ukucani obolili...e sad, ono sto me muci je to da ne mogu skoro nista jesti...trudim se i guram u sebe, al ne ide..tu i tamo koji zalogaj, nekad juhicu uspijem...povraca mi se od pomisli na hranu...u ova 3 dana izgubila 2 kg...kakvo je to onda moje mlinemo? Da li je dosta kaloricno za bebu? On cica po obicaju, ni vise ni manje, ali sam zabrinuta. Tko zna do kad ce trajati dok mi se ne vrati apetit...stalno razmisljam da beban papa skoro vodu...vec sam razmisljala posegnuti za adaptiranim..sto mi je ciniti? Da uzmem neke vitamine?

----------


## sirius

Mlijeko ti je super. Najbolje moguce , puno antitijela protiv gripe.
Pazi na dovoljan unos tekucine , skidaj temperaturu ( ibuprofen), odmaraj i probaj jesti po malo zbog sebe da se sto prije oporavis.

----------


## martinaP

Beban dobije tocno ono sto mu treba, za to ne brini. Ti si skidaj temperaturu (ibuprofen je prvi izbor ili paracetamol ili oboje u razmaku od min 4 sata ako bas treba).: 

Nastoj unositi dovoljno tekucine, neka rehidracijska sol nij naodmet.

----------


## zutaminuta

Bebo ti je dobro jer ga čuvaju antitijela koja se nalaze u tvom mlijeku. Tek ako ga staviš na ad lišit ćeš ga tih antitijela. A što se tiče tvog mlijeka, ono je takoreći nusprodukt krvi, a krvi imaš u tijelu, zar ne?

----------


## Suzyem123

Hvala cure, utjesile ste me...pijem stvarno puno tekucine i to me spašava..

----------


## zutaminuta

Uposli nekog da ti skuha kokošju juhu.

----------


## željkica

Moze li se dojit uz Klavocin?

----------


## martinaP

> Moze li se dojit uz Klavocin?


Moze.

Samo obrati paznju na eventualnu pojavu gljivica kod tebe i/ili bebe (bradavice, usta, guza) - vrijedi za sve antibiotike.

----------

